# Memphis in talks to acquire Ronnie Brewer



## Dissonance

link



> The Grizzlies are discussing a potential trade in which they would acquire guard/forward Ronnie Brewer from the Utah Jazz.
> 
> It is the latest development in the Grizzlies' quest to improve their bench.
> 
> The teams have mainly talked about which future first-round pick the Jazz would receive in return for Brewer. It is not known whether other players are involved.
> 
> Memphis is not willing to part with its own 2010 pick. The Griz have made available their late first-round selections (via Denver and the Los Angeles Lakers) for the right deal. The Jazz may also be seeking a 2011 pick. The Griz have also shown interest in dealing for Miami's Dorell Wright.
> 
> Brewer earns $2.7 million and will be a restricted free agent this summer. A qualifying offer would cost $3.7 million. The team that employs Brewer will have the right to match any offer sheet he receives in free agency.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Organized Chaos said:


> link


Wow the Jazz are in fire sale mode. Brewer would be big for the Grizzlies.


----------



## HKF

The Jazz don't want to pay the luxury tax. Memphis is in a good position to find a starting caliber player to put on the bench because teams are trying to save money.


----------



## Bogg

Jamel Irief said:


> Wow the Jazz are in fire sale mode. Brewer would be big for the Grizzlies.


Considering that it wouldn't be outlandish to think that a team might offer Brewer the MLE this offseason, Utah may have decided that they'd rather start C.J. Miles and draft a backup swingman rather than commit a sizable contract to a shooting guard who can't shoot right. The Jazz are about to go into a rebuilding phase to put a team with a future around Deron Williams before he's a free agent in the summer of 2012, are are probably better off with the cap room than Brewer. If they feel that they're going to let him walk his summer I don't blame them for trying to get one or two firsts for him now.


----------



## Diable

Brewer is a very good player to be dumping. I guess there's not many teams which can take him without giving back salary though.


----------



## Sliccat

This would be incredible for the Grizz. He's struggled this year, but he fills their biggest hole (backup 2/3), plus he can play good defense. 

This would guarantee a playoff appearance from them, methinks.


----------



## Ben

It would be a brilliant pick-up for them, especially as Brewer could start on a lot of teams, so to have him backing up Rudy Gay would make their already pretty impressive 2nd unit, even more impressive.


----------



## carlos710

FX™ said:


> It would be a brilliant pick-up for them, especially as Brewer could start on a lot of teams, so to have him backing up Rudy Gay would make their already pretty impressive 2nd unit, even more impressive.


Impressive 2nd unit ? their bench is one of the worst in the league!

They have some potential, but they really need a backup big that can score and another backup 2/3 that can shoot from 3


----------



## Ben

Okay, looking at the roster, I really thought they had better players than that to be fair. That is a horrible bench apart from Tinsley.


----------



## Wade County

Would be a good fit in Grizz-land. Hoping they can nab him.


----------



## Seanzie

Brewer is a decent piece, but I don't think this is necessarily going to mean much in terms of them getting out of the first round. He's a good defensive player, which they don't have many of, and he's at his best in fast break mode, like most of their wings.

He fits, but I've never thought that much of him as a player.


----------



## JonMatrix

I think in terms of being a young player with talent that can come in and contribute in some fashion, Brewer would be an excellent fit right now. Up until the Cleveland loss, Gay, Mayo, Randolph, and even Gasol had been playing 40+ minutes a night it seems. Brewer can come in and spell Mayo and Gay for stretches and save their energy for the 4th quarter. The Grizz bench is full of potential players right now. They need another contributor besides Tinsley. Although I will say that Sam Young's play has been a pleasant surprise so far. Thabeet seems to be coming along offensively, albeit slowly.


----------



## Bogg

Honestly, I don't see the point in trading for Brewer when you already have Sam Young on the roster and your primary problem is bench scoring. Turning Stephen Hunter's expiring contract into either Jason Kapono or Kyle Korver will do more for Memphis than trading a pick for Brewer.


----------

